# I'm a Man, I Can Fix That



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*

Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
.
Here are some to start with.
.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And, a fine job was done


----------



## WOODLAND (Jan 17, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks number 3 big help was wondering how I was going to get the new TV to fit in my entertainment center.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Definitely not recommended.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy,

Thanks for showing me how to co-pilot!

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't have a picture to show, but when I was 16 and started driving, I had a 63 Ford that I believe had the first "cruise-control".........I was too young, and dumb to fix the spring on the throttle body for the accelerator pedal. Instead, I tied a rope to the gas pedal and when I wanted to slow down, I'd just pull the rope so the accelerator pedal would stop accelerating.. LOL ..............true story, I'm embarrased to say


----------



## hardwooddesignz (Jan 11, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great Blog,


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is good stuff. I used duct tape and beer cans to fix my muffler on the car when I was young. Worked great back then.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ho no! that bridge is a definite "Damn it"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is not a recommended fix either


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I would like to know which DOT built that bridge.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> I would like to know which DOT built that bridge.
> 
> helluvawreck aka Charles
> http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com
> ...


I'm highly suspicious of the validity of that picture. I'm guessing Photoshop or some such nonsense. If not, someone would have a story and location to reference.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I spent many years as an advertising illustrator, much of it working in3D. We may never know for sure, but my guess is that it was done in a high-end 3D program like Cinema 4D, or one of the others. It would be fairly easy to do.

Just my (educated) guess.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


As Red Green would say…I'm a man and I can change , maybe.
Neat shots of improvising!! Red uses duct tape to make a hinge for the Possum lodge van roof but I don't have a picture


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Not a chance on earth that I could do that. Good for him. I get vertigo if I go up 10 feet on a ladder. I don't like it at all. I worked in industries where this was a requirement, so it was not pleasant. My eldest son is in the USAF, and can go up in a bucket 45' to work on the tail electronics on a tanker plane. He doesn't like it, but can do it. I would just freeze, much to my chagrin.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dark_Lightning, I know what you mean. My back is RS from ladder falls.
I think this one even tops the previous.
.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy, I believe he IS wearing a helmet, so it must be safe, right?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Of course Bob. How silly of me. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^ 5…4…3…2…1….............


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Dark_Lightning, I know what you mean. My back is RS from ladder falls.
> I think this one even tops the previous.
> .
> 
> ...


Wathcu mean? That ladder is wood, isn't it?!?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I've been set on fire twice while welding, it's part of the job. Also, once by someone else. Then there is the time I was cutting out an old exhaust system, and the molten metal went through my shirt and settled in my armpit. I had to use 40-grit to get the scabs off.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I would really like some shade in which to eat my lunch, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> *Definitely not recommended.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, that one's pretty funny! Assuming those CFLs average 15W or less each, electrically it's no worse than a single 150W incandescent or halogen bulb. I'd be more scared about something snagging on a bulb and making a huge toxic mess.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


10 out of 10 for enthusiasm
.
http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/index.php/extwidget/openGraph/wid/0_u0r71mg5
.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What's the picture of in post #33? 
Too blurry to tell


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> What s the picture of in post #33?
> Too blurry to tell
> 
> - JoeinGa


It's a video clip. Have to click on it to get it to play. Unless that doesn't work. (It's a frame where mom is opening the front door, shot from inside the house)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Joe, it's a video clip. Press the plas arrow.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ok got it. The first time I tried to click on it, nothing happened.

That's funny! Better not try to cross "Mom"


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You got to love it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That rocket scientist holding the cargo Reminded me of two neighbors I had in the late 80's … Bob found a antique piano in the want ads, and knowing that the wife's birthday was nearing he sprang for the costly piano.
After loading the piano into the back of a pickup, Jim said, "I will ride back here and hold it" ... That all worked out quite well until they came to the first turn … Yep, you guessed it, the piano being somewhat top heavy went over the side crashing to the roadway in a kagillion pieces covering about 500 feet.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Grumpy, I have seen that in several warehouses I delivered to in the olden days. Usually it was a little 3500 lb lift on the forks of a larger 5000 lb lift, sometimes it was a 3500 lb lift on a 3500 lb lift….. that one scred the peewaddin out of me.
Once they even had a lift on a lift with a pallet on the second forks and a guy on a 30' ladder changing bulbs in the overhead lamps.
It still makes my skivvies skrunch!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This ones is on every lumber yards peg board.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


another overload


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good posts Jim
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy, I was never quite sure what those devices were for: now I know.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


People like this usually wipe themselves out of the gene pool.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Bob, it gave me an idea as well.
TheFridge, Could not agree more. What an idiot!.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My wife bought a book called The Darwin Awards, I think, and It was all about the ways dumb people managed to erase themselves from the gene pool. Death isn't funny, but sometimes it's hard to believe how stupid people can be.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I hope they have that wash machine on gentle cycle. I don't like a lot of foam.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I HAD a friend that did something similar, on a sloped driveway, to boot.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I dont think that guy is washing the windows… I think he's trying to get away from somebodys HUSBAND !


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Suicidal in any event!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Well that's ONE WAY to keep anyone from getting your ATM password


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think he took off his shirt to show his muscle and scare them away.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh yea, that's a good way to get in shape.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ha Ha! When I saw the picture of the weight lifter, FIRST thing that came to mind was "Yeah, this will end well" LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Looks like the sun is pounding on the screen and she can't read the thing. My old ATM faced south, and it was pretty useless for most of the day because of the sun shine.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You must be rich Dark Lightning, you have your own ATM. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It starts at a very early age!.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


The sun is beating down on the screen, and she couldn't see the words. I have to stand just right at my ATM at the wrong time of day, to block the sun.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hey, at least there are three men holding it up.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


True, but would you be game enough?. Not for me, had too many falls from ladders.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think this happened to me once.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


We didn't have one of these growing up, but if we did, I'm sure my brother would of pushed me out. lol


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Must have the same lunatic architect my friend had. He had a tri-level condo with a light at the top of the stairs. 18 feet to the ceiling.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


He was a woodworker before he worked on cars.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That Prius shoulda got outta da way. 
You can only go so fast when you are out of gas.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hey! I resemble that! ... Having 3 remotes on the table next to my chair …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


So, do you think the family of the deceased was charged for the broken window?

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I only think that would be a 'dead end cause' lightweight


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm tryin' to figure out what's supposed to be so funny about that cartoon a few posts up? 
.









*(yes, that's me)*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'd bet a dollar that thing can NOT be parallel parked!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm not even sure post 98 is real. does anybody know?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


As for post #97, ... WHY? ... or … Yes I'd like to be his chrome vendor

And #100, ... I notice that all three medics are reluctant to grab those Cholla cactus leaves ... Wise medics.
Golfers tip: If you fall into a Cholla (AKA Jumping Cholla) use duct tape to remove them and the stinging thorns from your skin.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's been a while ago but I once watched a video of these STUPID BOYS who would run full blast towards a cactus and do a flip INTO IT !!!

All I could say was "THOSE DUMBASSES !"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Mike, there's another use for duct tape I hadn't thought of.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's a protective coating.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


They couldn't find any other way to measure the extension?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wrap it with some duct tape, that will straighten it out.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nice car wash.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You would think that was a woman on her cell phone, oblivious to what was in front of her!

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I wouldn't be game enough to say that L/W. LOL


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


"Hello? Prudential?"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> You would think that was a woman on her cell phone, oblivious to what was in front of her!
> 
> L/W
> 
> - lightweightladylefty


Don't be sexist, I see plenty of guys on the road all the time yapping into their cell phones!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I've driven my '69 Camaro through worse. I guess these newer cars can't handle it.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


So do you think this guy was on his cell phone and oblivious to what was in front of him?

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> So do you think this guy was on his cell phone and oblivious to what was in front of him?
> 
> L/W
> 
> - lightweightladylefty


Probably. One would think that there would have been some sort of signage before that gap.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Maybe he chickened out


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dark_Lightning … there is a sign, it says "Road Closed" "bridge Out"


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I like the one of the poor guy on the floor who is about to have serious back surgery :O

The coffee heater looks good too


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think that's Photoshopped, Grumpy. It looks pretty questionable to me.

Or . . . what do you think the photographer is doing? Maybe this guy is there with his wife and she has planned his demise and wants to get photos so she can prove he was eaten by a lion to keep from being charged with homicide!

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Your imagination is healthy Lightweight. Maybe he's going to shoot it with his camera. LOL


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If he's not shooting it with the camera, then I would be shoot-in in my pants.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I can't see anything going wrong….


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Is he wearing a helmet and safety belt? If not, OSHA is going to shut the job down.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Quick! take your hat off, he thinks your ISIS


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That looks like a great method for limbing a tree. It's too bad I'm such a weakling. I wouldn't be able to pull that other ladder up there with me and get it set up to use it. Maybe they could leave it up for the neighborhood kids to have a place to play.

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oooops!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh man, now that's a definite 'Damn it'!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That "Quality Work" sign just above the car is the very definition of irony. I nearly did that once in '76.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What happened to make it do that? Was it too far forward?

It would have been interesting to be the guy working on it at the time…


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I've spent 25 years owning automotive service facilities and have seen several times. not pretty.

The worst part, other than having to explain it to the customer, is figuring out how to get the car down without killing anyone or how to keep the car from completely flipping over.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Usually they fall to one side or the other on dual racks where the rack and pinion gears too worn, and they get out of sync, one going down faster than the other. In this case, both posts appear to be at the same height.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Not a good idea to be around when it happens.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Although it might be safer than this.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that is real MEN AT WORK ingenuity.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I sure hope he doesn't get oil on those nice patio blocks!

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is just bad engineering there…And over loading… and horrible welding by the guy who put that tailgate on.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Post #86 "Must have the same lunatic architect my friend had. He had a tri-level condo with a light at the top of the stairs. 18 feet to the ceiling."

My dad wanted to do that with a ladder….. I said NOT gonna happen.

We had the same stupid architect design our house… and it's on the other side of the planet from the place they took that pic.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Post #86 "Must have the same lunatic architect my friend had. He had a tri-level condo with a light at the top of the stairs. 18 feet to the ceiling."

My dad wanted to do that with a ladder….. I said NOT gonna happen.

We had the same stupid architect design our house… and it's on the other side of the planet from the place they took that pic.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Strange way to feed the bears.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


#144 now just put it in gear and slooowly drive ahead … yep that aught to work …

Looks like a load of turning blocks for the woodworkers store ?? ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


In Arizona if you drive into a flooded wash and get stuck they give you a "Stupid Driver" ticked and YOU pay for the rescue and the recovery … 
I see that this is a Police vehicle … not the brightest bulb on the string, nor the sharpest tool on the bench …


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Mike, I sure wish they would do that here in San Diego. Every time it rains, they're pulling people out of flooded areas.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


In Texas it is a class B misdemeanor. Up to one year, and $1000.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Texas is generally better at those things than California.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Doesn't seem like they were too concerned about the guy in the back of the paddy wagon! It looks to me like they might be eating their lunch while they're waiting. They're probably on full paid leave while the department investigates.

L/W


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Maybe it was a training film to alert officers to what might happen if they drive into a flooded area. Otherwise, why on earth would they do it while someone is photographing it? Maybe they were trying to hide the evidence. Or it could be they wanted a new vehicle and couldn't get the department to pop for one.

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't think i could resist taking a photo.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No wonder I get a lot things done when I talk to myself. I have a lot of arguments too.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nothing like an argument with yourself DoubleDD.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That looks like arguement material right there!!! Maybe not just with yourself though. I think the wife, boss and cops might get in on that one!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


When you are done scrubbing, make sure you wax it!


> - Grumpy


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Must of been a hell of a pool party.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't think that was the best way to dry the seats out after the pool party…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Clearly….
The picture of the painted back seat is the "before" picture.

He then decided to "accidentally" crash the pool party….

Rather than tell the wife about the spilled paint!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hmmm, you might be right about that Randy.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ohhh, is that what happened?!?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yep, that's a definite Damn it … Guess he shoulda slowed down for that last turn huh?

Sure hope its Latex …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Beats letting it drag … let's see now is it: 
Field expediency, *********************************** repair, got me off the road, or now I won't have to take it to the repair shop and look at the money I saved.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I would say just plain dumb!.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


How inventive is this? Everything at your finger tips.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's not the fall that kills you, it's the sudden stop…. I doubt that it'll hurt much, but then again, he's not gonna be around long enough to tell anybody so.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I feel sorry for his insurance co….. but on the other hand they probably don't cover insanity…..


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And Grumpy thought that the tail pile holder was dumb … this is *DUMB*!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Very dumb Mike. Nearly as bad as those idiots who fly through canyons 
.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hope that you figgered out that I meant *tail pipe* holder … yeah that was dumb too. (my typing)


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I wonder if this kid snow diving makes it to Home's Funniest Videos, or just to the hospital?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hope those wooden parts are treated with exterior coatings.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hey, at least they didn't need a ladder.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Does the prius STILL get 60 miles to the gallon?

I guess that's as good a way as any to test lubricants… "Let's see now, WD-40, Liquid Wrench, motor oil, and lithium grease, that should do it."


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...



188 is so funny that I almost fell out of my chair … and this guy is in traffic … Oh geeezz I think I wet my self.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Talking about ladders,
What about this idiot!.
.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


So do you think he had help getting the step ladder on top of the scaffolding? Looks like he's doing a great job of trimming the tree. Let's hope he doesn't cut through the power line.

L/W


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


At least he's observing the rules by not standing on the top two steps.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If that is what it takes to trim that tree … He's at the wrong end … 'Bout 3 inches off the ground would be about right.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Which one is the biggest fool?. 193 or 197.
.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












Introducing,The Poor Man's Non-Stick! Just drop some eggs on the bottom of the skillet, allow to cook on, then use a worthless plastic spatula to get all the upper layers of egg off the "never-come-off", "never-stick", "100% organic" surface!! It's SO easy… Post right now and we'll infinitize the offer. That's right, you get as many "never-come-off", "never-stick", "100% organic" skillet surfaces as you can put on your wife's best pots and pans! Start now and by the time she gets home you can surprise her with her own set of "never-come-off", "never-stick", "100% organic" pots and pans!!

advertiser NOT responsible for fires, smoke, ticked off wives, or ruined skillets. Use extreme caution when handling worthless plastic spatulas as they can and will shatter and send plastic splinters into your eggs benedict. for best results, scrub skillet prior to "never-come-off", "never-stick", "100% organic" surface application with a hard steel wire brush. call your local grocer for shipping and handling charges.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Speaking of stupid things men do. I was helping paint a building the other day and it had some loose stucco on the side. We wanted it off, so I got a hammer and used the claw to hit the stucco and make it fall off. It worked really well, but it worked better before 1/2" of the tips of the claw came flying off. *NOW * we know why the manufacturer says to use safety glasses…..

In all seriousness though, I have had a piece of the head of a hammer come off and hit my leg. It was a cube about 1/8" across and it went through my jeans and 1/4" into my thigh. So DO where safety glasses when hammering.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You must have given it a hell of a whack Sanderguy777.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I must admit to doing this once.
.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What is that? I'm not an electrician, but I'm guessing this is a no-no


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





>


Isn't this just the electrical equivalent….
Of a perpetual motion machine???


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Sanderguy777, Lets just say it's a short cut but as they say, 'don't do this at home'.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm sure he has it grounded correctly.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now, I like this idea!.
.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh yea, sure, now you come up with the perfect idea … And after I spent a week making a men's valet charging station …


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I like the look of surprise on the outlet above!*


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You'd be surprised, too, with that thing stuck in you.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Re: Books. Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside a dog, it's far too dark to read. YOu may qoute me.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


All this just to write your name on the wall??? ... Whew! and now to get down …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yup….
That looks like the appropriate activity….
For folks on blood thinner!!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think they were fighting for the pain killers.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I would say they definitely are not fighting over a woman.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now, how the …....


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Because my GPS said to "Turn left NOW" 
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's a class act. At least he is holding on to the board with one hand.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Speaking of stupid things men do. I was helping paint a building the other day and it had some loose stucco on the side. We wanted it off, so I got a hammer and used the claw to hit the stucco and make it fall off. It worked really well, but it worked better before 1/2" of the tips of the claw came flying off. *NOW * we know why the manufacturer says to use safety glasses…..
> 
> In all seriousness though, I have had a piece of the head of a hammer come off and hit my leg. It was a cube about 1/8" across and it went through my jeans and 1/4" into my thigh. So DO where safety glasses when hammering.
> I should wear safety glasses on my thigh?
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


As long as he is not standing on the top step, it should be safe.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have 3 compressed joints to say what he is doing is stupid.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is as good as the man who cut his toilet seat in half cause his half arse brother was coming to town.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What about this one DD
.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Haaaa ha ha, I couldn't stop laughing. What makes this so real is my nephew and his wife needed a bigger sink cabinet for their bathroom and it actually happened to them. He's a man, he fixed that problem. Ha ha.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I laughed quite a bit at the above picture. Too funny! I put an oval toilet in one of my bathrooms many years ago, to replace the old one. I measured first. But I can easily believe that these things happen!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What about this one!.
.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


lol, lots of privacy, there!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like one door in and one door out.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Another engineering marvel …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one is just as puzzling.
.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I suppose that's so the person inside can open the door without fear of smacking somebody outside.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And when he needs to wash his hands!
.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ha ha ha, that must be one of those sinks that shrink when they get wet.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I wondered how those Marines got their pants on so Tight.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those folks are Air Force. A strange lot, indeed.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Those folks are Air Force. A strange lot, indeed.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Yea they are Air Force but that has just Got to be from the Marine Corp training guide.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There seems to be no end to toilet bloopers!.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


In my house it would work fine cause the holder is always empty.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Naw, Richard, in the Corps it was off a two story building and - since you were already moving - you had a start on a five-mile run. Get's your heart started in the morning


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> In my house it would work fine cause the holder is always empty.
> 
> - doubleDD


In my house it would work well because I never lift the seat. What's that, dear? Yes, dear. =P


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy
> 
> I wondered how those Marines got their pants on so Tight.
> 
> - Richard


First time I saw something like this was in MAD Magazine, with Fidel Castro. Must have been about 1965 or so.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And there's more
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You would have to be a stand up guy for that.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Or perhaps a 'stand over' guy


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh wow, they forgot to install the magazine rack !


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


How's this for another use for a witches's hat
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This looks like a construction guy's set up.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What ever works …. looks like he works in a pretty rough neighborhood; can't trust those factory door locks. ... Or did he loose the key??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Field expediency … The creative genius of the poor folk.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like you get more water pressure that way.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Arummuph. Arummph!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh, fun food … Kids would love this … Now, who thought this up??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Who knows but not very nutritious


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's class.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Mother in Law Inhibitor


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thank you all for the much needed chuckles….


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Very amateur looking tile job … But the plumbing is spot on …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dallas, Looks like mother-in-law shock treatment chamber


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great porch. Do they come with a top? Portable too. Must be a truckers home.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


On a wooden wheel, no less!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


He even has the rotor slotted to keep it cooler.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


He's nearly as inventive as this guy.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great, but he should of used duct tape.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And just when you think that you've seen it all …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> He s nearly as inventive as this guy.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Many years ago, my wife wrecked our Chevy Astro van. I had to replace the water pump last week, and discovered that the lower half of the fan shroud was all busted up. It had not been replaced during the repairs, but after almost 5 years, I don't think that the insurance company or the body shop will admit any culpability. Anyway, I stitched it back together with solid core electrical wire and a piece of aluminum sheet over the area where the plastic is missing. Kind of looks like that bumper cover. Quicker and cheaper than driving around to bone yards to find the piece, and I was done the same day. On a 15 YO vehicle, I'm not going to go high dollar on it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You should post a photo lightning


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is woodwork.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those must be Spalding springs.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Those must be Spalding springs.
> 
> - doubleDD


*
I wonder where the Lucas Smoke is!*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one must be a relative!!
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> You should post a photo lightning
> 
> - Grumpy


...and make fun of myself? What the hey, I'll post a photo. It's a real work of art. lol Just have to wait for the ball of fire in the sky to get on the cart, so that I have some light.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Even better with glow in the dark paint.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Red Neck Rims ???
Well maybe he bought tools with the money he saved.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is a bit *********************************** as well.
.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A knob is a knob … and I matches her eyes


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


does this match her eyes as well?, haha
.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yep, bloodshot … and now we all know who was driving as they so slooowly backed out of the garage.
And did you notice the new flexible mounting devise?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## OldGuysRule (Sep 27, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> This is a bit *********************************** as well.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


I almost fell out of my chair on this one! I'm going to tell on myself now. I did that very thing back in 1974. It was on a pickup that the US Navy owned. I got tried of not be able to turn on the heater fan!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great way to make a splash. Brings back a few memories. Don't ask.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's really a cool Idea … I will be putting one in the (survival) disaster storage.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Onya Mike


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nice man cave.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


At least he grounded the ladder to the box.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wow! Those shredders are scary just to look in them let alone ever wanting to put a leg in there. Maybe he is just testing it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hey, why didn't I think of that. This way the bull can go on either side. lol.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Water, metal ladder, electricity, hell of a combo.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Why is the one guy just watching? lol And the guy over the edge doesn't have a hardhat.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Must have a foreman present DD. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What da. He must be into critters.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Buck Owens sang that song. *I've got a tiger by the tail.*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


barbacooler


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Patron, that's the best hot seat cooler I have every seen.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


That is the true Shop Dog, and long enough to hold a lot of tools.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If they had a pressure washer, they wood get done faster.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> If they had a pressure washer, they wood get done faster.
> 
> - doubleDD


A pressure washer would destroy the delicate carving in the stone.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


They would find out that the building is not really red.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I wonder if this is the same idiot.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No hardhat this time. What's wrong with him.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> No hardhat this time. What s wrong with him.
> 
> - doubleDD


Real Men don't use Hard Hats , they are for Wimps. But I think I would be a Wimp on that job or better yet Not on that job.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Would you wear a hard hat on this job?.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think I'd wear a steel jock strap.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Would you wear a hard hat on this job?.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Yep , As I was standing on the ground waiting for the time to call 911 .


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have to go out and try this.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Well I would at least put a Headrest on it. And a Cup Holder for my Beer.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Careful Jocks. You might end up like this if you sit on the job too long.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If he's a man, I don't think he is going to fix anything on that one. He must be drinking or smoking something good.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A bit like this nitwit!
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ouch!!!
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


He's gonna get "fixed" when he hits the water.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's the way to do construction on the bridge.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


" hey driver, did you load that track hoe backwards??" ... "No boss, the bucket was right up front …"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those are some low riders. Hope they get good mileage.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's amazing to think how stupid some people really are. Right before they go to the hospital. Or worse.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I like it, looks cool. Although it doesn't look like it's connected in the middle. Must be for professionals only.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Say AHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


my caption would be : "I think I see the problem.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Not sure which is the dummy?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think the croc must have said
"Can you check this tooth out, I think it's a bit fishy", ha ha


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Say, I had a car with suspension like that for awhile in high school. Loved that car.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I hope those pliers are locked on. Lol.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The one just above reminds me of the arrangement of ladders and scaffolding the guys made when they sided one side of my house.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Scary Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


How's this for an idiot?
.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> How s this for an idiot?
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something Grant Thomson do.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Don't try this at home folks.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


We used to make Nitrogen Triiodide in high school. All kinds of fun! We also used paint spray cans like this guy is doing. Slightly easier to control.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


LoL!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I was only thinking last week how careful I had been and not had a workshop accident recently, (yes Iv'e had a few).
Well I found out reversing a circle cutter while holding the job was a pretty dumb thing to do.
Lucky only 2 fingers were sliced (not deep).
This tool does a great job but you need to have your brain turned on when you use it.
It's has a long bar with a drill bit in the centre and a cutter at either end. the width of cut can be up to 120mm or more.
So you can imagine the idea oh holding on to the job while reversing out the cutter is not the brightest thing to do.
So as they say, 'don't do this at home folks'


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


OUCH! Grumpy! I have one of those circle cutters…what's left of the parts, anyway. I'm a big chicken since it flew apart while hubby was using it. I don't hand hold hardly anything on the drill press and cringe when I see others do so. Glad the injury is not deep. Heel quickly, my friend.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good to know you are OK. 
I guess you showed that cutter who's boss.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks Dave & Candy.
It was more of a warning to keep the brain on alert rather than on automatic.
Lucky only minor cuts. All good.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I could see people doing strange things like this. But when it came to the old t/v antennas, the way people added things on them to get better reception was hysterical.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Now we're talking.* I remember seeing a lot of this when I was a kid. That 3rd picture brings back memories. My dad had me standing on a chair, facing the wall, one hand on the door jam and the other towards the ceiling, so he could watch the last inning of a ball game. I was young and thought it was cool to do until mom walked in. Remember it well.
You really got me laughing Grumps.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, what about the coat hanger as a TV antenna or even as a car aerial?.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Coat hangers, yes, that was a big one. Let's not forget about adding aluminum foil wrap.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


This trick works very well, have done it myself while building camps located in the Mountains.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Is that "catpacitive" loading? ;^)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Maybe it's a 'Cat-a-Pult'


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's cat-tastic.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That idea blows.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I hope he's using alkaline batteries. The big one must be for the brights.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks more like the Sharknado car to me. Lol.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Give him credit. The man is holding on with two hands.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


 That there is real trust in your fellow man. And if the guy slips, I'll bet even money that the rope holder wouldn't be able to stop the guy from falling.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Well, Grumpy, that looks safer to negotiate than cinder block steps!


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Actually, it has a certain charm to it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's why I can never find any pallets around here.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that is simply creative …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Some irons have steam settings which can be used for other foods.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


In reference to my comment under post #369, This is a picture of the rig up that our house siders used. Glad I wasn't using it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Me too Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Exercise and cut the grass at the same time. Maybe there's a gas version.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is my speed. Love it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


How about this one Dave.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have to laugh about the license plate. Give him credit for fixing that one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Saving labor cost? Ha ha


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great to have when your having a big BBQ.
Last pic. Hope he knows being grounded doesn't mean having your feet in the ground. LOL.


----------



## Fatherlewis (Sep 8, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Every time I see this picture, it makes my butt pucker just a bit. I can't imagine the thought process, or lack thereof in this one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Too right Zach!
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


SUPER GENIUS …... pig roast for dinner …........LMAO


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> SUPER GENIUS …... pig roast for dinner …........LMAO
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


You made me think of Wile E. Coyote, Suuuper Geeeniuss.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That puts a grin on my face. Would love to use that on my door for those door to door salesmen.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My Dad always said, *'Catch em by the tail*'. That must be what he meant.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Grabbing a tiger (even a juvenile) by the tail by chasing it in flip-flop sandals takes one brave man. o.0


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I believe there is a song out there, I got a tiger by the tail.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now, that's truly trust in your fellow man, and their driving skills.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Now, that s truly trust in your fellow man, and their driving skills.
> 
> - Grumpymike


It's ok. He's clipped into the ladder!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


At least the beer is safe.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Maybe Dave but that guy in the pool is risking sterility.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Just like this fool.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Maybe Dave but that guy in the pool is risking sterility.
> 
> - Grumpy


LMAO


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You think he was trying to open a beer.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Side car needs better wheels, other than that I like I t plenty of room for the beer cooler.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's classy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No posts, or very few Jocks. On a cruise from London to Sydney for a couple of months.
Look forward to seeing your posts when me & Mrs Grumpy get back.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If youre in Australia bring us back some kangaroo wood.

Have fun.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wow. A bi-fold door. He's fancy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's a fire pit.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This thing starts flying when the motorcycle hits a certain speed.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Herman Munster had something to do with this.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I know his sister!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Has some features of a heatilator. Very cool (hot)!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Or a V8-ilator


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Just off a bit.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Start a small fire under that and you have a hot seat.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Pretty sure it took more than a scribbled apology to "fix" that one!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


He must have a wooden leg. Man, am I bad.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I guess that would be considered a woodworkers bike.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Rain suit ???


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Whaaaatt?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'll second Grumpymike: Whaaaatt?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Mike & Bob, I thought you would be able to help me solve that one. LOL


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy, I'm not sure I even want to know.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Me either


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


At least he doesn't have to find his key to move the bike!

L/W


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


That is an ISIS picnic


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Teamwork!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I would hope there is a block and tackle over head…seriously doubt it, though!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I guess it's easier than carrying it up the stairs.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What stairs?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Maybe their going down??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Brush your teeth shower shave and a shot of cologne. What a way to start your day.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Fire truck.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good one Dave
.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


as always with your blogs Grumpy they made my day goes to the positive side you   
laughed the last 1½ hour when reading through it

thank you foks for doing it

best wishes to all

Dennis


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Glad it helps Dennis


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


just brake down and confess you have used the angle grinder with a wirebrush 

Dennis


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Last time I saw legs like that is when I let the weed wacker hit them. Don't ask.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Not me Dennis, I don't own a cat. 
If I did it would have gone to the cat heaven very quickly after doing that.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Must have been taken in summer
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


did you lost the other boot


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Lost boot? nope it's on the other corner of the building 
Very creative and trendy


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good thing they're wearing hard hats… :>/


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's amazing. I would need a few drinks before venturing out on it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Haha, at least it has a rack on top.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's one hot veedub … Oh, ...er, ... never mind


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Literally laughed out loud! Love it, Grumpy!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Changing a light bulb
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And I will let him fix it. Period. That has to be a special skill.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You gave me a chuckle with those Tony. The last one would make a cool project.
Post 526, I didn't know you wore glasses Tony. Hahaha
You know why the man cut his toilet seat in half, right?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


OK, what the hell is this?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wine tree?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, the answer is simple, so he could eat his dinner. LOL


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Tony, because his half as_ brother was coming to town.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good one Dave
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Wine tree?
> 
> - dawsonbob


I must have been really tired! I just did not see what it was.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that would be cool for a yard fire.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nearly as good as this one Dave
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is much better. I could see this one in my yard. He must have a hot temper-ature.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Zookeeper Friedrich of Germany fed his constipated elephant 22 doses of animal laxative and more than a bushel of berries, figs and prunes before the plugged-up pachyderm finally got relief. Investigators say ill-fated Friedrich, 46, was attempting to give the ailing elephant an olive oil enema when the relieved beast unloaded.

The sheer force of the elephant's unexpected defecation knocked Mr Riesfeldt to the ground where he struck his head on a rock as the elephant continued to evacuate 200 pounds of dung on top of him. 
It seems to be just one of those freak accidents that proves…'S-t happens'


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


But------is the elephant OK? Hahahahahah. Good Tony.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This speaks for itself
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now I'm roaring.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Things are not improving for poor old Jumbo
.


----------



## OrvsR4me (Feb 11, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












I didn't have a plow yet but I did have a scrap of plywood, 2x, and some ratchet straps. Wasn't pretty but I didn't have to shovel that day.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good one OrvsR4me


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Post that as a project! Daily Top 3 material!! Heeheehee (well, maybe a blog)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those should scare the birds, and the neighbors too.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's in the eye of the beholder … does anyone else see Bart Simson??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You may have given a few LJ's some ideas. Cool idea.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's why I do it Dave. Ideas & safety.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Interesting burning method on 'Pintrest'
.









.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/70437474833396/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Where do you put the lock? LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A 'Lockwood Lock' of course.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Why did I ask. I should of known. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A Jacked up (Daniels) chair. Cool.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If that bottle breaks, I'd like to hear the explanation for the cut leg in the emergency room.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I like this one!
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wonder how long it took to empty them. Not too long. LOL. Cool.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I use to do that when I was a teenager.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hic!!!!
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's a road I won't travel.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And when these two engineers sobered up …


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like n Escher drawing.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm not sure I would even walk it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I've seen these benches around but not as comfortable as this one.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


looks like the back would fall off if you leaned back … Funniest Home Video material.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


As simple as it is, I really like that. Elegant, as my old prof used to say.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


nice bench to kiss your sister on LOL :<))


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> nice bench to kiss your sister on LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


You prevert! ;-)


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Is there a plumber in the house? Hahahahaha


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


look at the pillows on the couch … now it makes sense.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Today's Pintrest
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's pretty cool, Tony!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


From 'Pinterest"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A retired guy sits around the house all day. 
So, one day his wife says, "Joe, you could do something useful - like vacuum the house once a week".
The guy says; "Sure why not. Show me to the vacuum."
Half an hour later, the guy comes into the kitchen to get some coffee. 
His wife says, "I didn't hear the vacuum working. I thought you were using it ?"
Exasperated, Joe answers, "The stupid thing is broken !! It won't start !! We need to buy a new one".
"Really", she says. "Show me - it worked fine the last time".
So he did, click below;
https://videos.files.wordpress.com/Xblfe4qf/retired-vacum-cleaner_dvd.mp4


----------



## Iamjacob (Mar 18, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





>


Put a regular nut between the riser and the knob and you can save 80% per unit.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I would need a 5 gallon bottle.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes, I wonder about it too!
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


1. Law of Mechanical Repair 
After your hands become coated with grease, your nose will begin to itch and you'll have to pee.

2. Law of Gravity 
Any tool, nut, bolt, screw, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible place in the universe.

3. Law of Probability 
The probability of being watched is directly proportional to the stupidity of your act.

4. Law of Random Numbers 
If you dial a wrong number, you never get a busy signal; someone always answers.

5. Variation Law 
If you change lines (or traffic lanes), the one you were in will always move faster than the one you are in now.

6. Law of the Bath 
When the body is fully immersed in water, the telephone will ring.

7. Law of Close Encounters
The probability of meeting someone you know INCREASES dramatically when you are with someone you don't want to be seen with.

8. Law of the Result 
When you try to prove to someone that a machine won't work, IT WILL!!!

9. Law of Biomechanics 
The severity of the itch is inversely proportional to the reach.

10. Law of the Theatres and Sports Arenas - 
At any event, the people whose seats are furthest from the aisle, always arrive last. They are the ones who will leave their seats several times to go for food, beer, or the toilet and who leave early before the end of the performance or the game is over. The folks in the aisle seats come early, never move once, have long gangly legs or big bellies and stay to the bitter end of the performance. The aisle people also are very surly folk.

11. The Coffee Law 
As soon as you sit down to a cup of hot coffee, your boss will ask you to do something which will last until the coffee is cold.

12. Murphy's Law of Lockers 
If there are only 2 people in a locker room, they will have adjacent lockers.

13. Law of Physical Surfaces
The chances of an open-faced jelly sandwich landing face down on a floor are directly correlated to the newness and cost of the carpet or rug.

14. Law of Logical Argument 
Anything is possible IF you don't know what you are talking about.

15. Law of Physical Appearance 
If the clothes fit, they're ugly.

16. Law of Public Speaking 
-A CLOSED MOUTH GATHERS NO FEET!

17. Law of Commercial Marketing Strategy- 
As soon as you find a product that you really like, they will stop making it OR the store will stop selling it!

18. Doctors' Law 
If you don't feel well, make an appointment to go to the doctor, by the time you get there, you'll feel better. But don't make an appointment and you'll stay sick.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Lol. So true.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Use marbles to fill fence holes!.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This started off showing men doing stupid things & has merged to creative ideas as well.
*No offence meant to the ladies.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wood working plans on 'Pintrest'
.
=woodworking%7Cautocomplete%7C1&term_meta[]=plans%7Cautocomplete%7C1&term_meta[]=free%7Cautocomplete%7C1]https://au.pinterest.com/search/pins/?rs=ac&len=2&q=woodworking%20plans%20free&eq=woodworking%20PLANS&etslf=NaN&term_meta[]=woodworking%7Cautocomplete%7C1&term_meta[]=plans%7Cautocomplete%7C1&term_meta[]=free%7Cautocomplete%7C1


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


One from Dan
.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1221155178003672


.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Go ahead and laugh. I have so little room in my "shop" that this would work!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL. Whoever designed this is a genius in a small working space.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Simply amazing!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I thought it was a good space saver too.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Very nice, can you send me plans?
[email protected]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Sorry no plans available bt you would need to customise for your own furniture.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Jbay, Seve Ramsey did a similar sofa table with plans available here.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks CFrye,
I was being (trying) funny because the original post 
has 247587 Views and every other comment is asking for plans…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No plans for this one either!.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cool. I always liked the light fixtures out of them. I made one in our old house.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I would hate to see if the ceiling was any higher.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


That could be me!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No you wouldn't be so stupid Papadan


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Since I don't see a forklift driver, I wonder if HE climbed up onto the scissor lift before raising it?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Since I don t see a forklift driver, I wonder if HE climbed up onto the scissor lift before raising it?
> 
> - jbay


Oh, he just went out for coffee …

But did you notice that the workman has the safety harness on?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is gorgeous, Tony! Any idea how big it is?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Sorry Candy, don't know.
This one however is 320mmX170mm








.
These can be found on 'pinterest.com


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks, Tony. With as much time as I waste on the computer now, I am avoiding Pinterest like the plague! 
Must. resist. Pinterest. Resistance. is. *NOT*. futile. . .


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL Candy
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is what my neighbor did after cutting down his tree.
Sure beats cutting out the stump and a new use for his wife's old rocker.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Did she call it her 'High Chair' Dave?.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Didn't call it a high chair Tony, but she said it needs a swivel on it. 
I think that was her 3rd beer, I believe she's high enough. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nice workbench.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


One from Danny Boy (slightly modified).
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's a classic. Good one Tony.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Bowls on Pinterest today
.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Love the 't' shirt … takes a tough guy to wear it
It must take a year to do these bowls … I admire the craftsmanship.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That man is not fixing those.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Lots of omelets there. LOTS of omelets.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I guess this guy doesn't understand the meaning of over easy.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now, that is a definite DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You could say he ended up with egg on his face. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy, I've seen one just like that truck. Hoist rope snapped and dropped the roll about 6" and it buckled the trailer. Brings back fond memories of my work days. ;-)


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If he ha 6 more tires on there he would of been fine.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Woodworking prtojects on 'Pinterest'
.
https://au.pinterest.com/topics/woodworking-projects/?utm_campaign=interestrecommendations&e_t=34bdbc7431ec469f88418f7db09ebb41&utm_content=897637262587&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2024


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Woodworking plans on 'Pinterest'
.
https://au.pinterest.com/topics/woodworking-plans/?utm_campaign=interestrecommendations&e_t=34bdbc7431ec469f88418f7db09ebb41&utm_content=948417006613&utm_source=31&utm_term=4&utm_medium=2024


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Woodworking tools on 'Pinterest'
.
https://au.pinterest.com/topics/woodworking-tools/?utm_campaign=interestrecommendations&e_t=34bdbc7431ec469f88418f7db09ebb41&utm_content=947478544561&utm_source=31&utm_term=3&utm_medium=2024


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like the ship is trying to sprout wings.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hello, Allstate?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


One from Danny Boy
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What a combo, fishing and trucking all in one.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wonder how he launches it?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now there is an attitude ya gotta love.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Are you sure we were supposed to turn right, right here?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I heard of shortcuts but that the wrong way to go down the road.


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> What the heck, my life insurance is paid up.
> 
> - Grumpy
> 
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'll betcha that the driver of that truck had a firm grip on the seat …


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'll be he needed to change his underwear, too.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


He needs a car rack if he is going to haul something on top.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Geezz Bob, remember all those packages that said *'This Side Up'*?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ooooooh!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And those chairs are chained down so the grand kids don't steal 'em right?
But it is pretty.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes, I noticed that too Mike


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Woodworking tools (and jigs) by Pinterest.
https://au.pinterest.com/topics/woodworking-tools/?utm_campaign=interestrecommendations&e_t=871e225b13924f50b6b332112483bbf4&utm_content=947478544561&utm_source=31&utm_term=2&utm_medium=2024

.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


We could use this place for a Lumberjock gathering.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> We could use this place for a Lumberjock gathering.
> 
> - doubleDD


It would be great to have for the Lumberjocks "Shindig" in June  hahaha


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You bet Dave. Count me in.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nice. Got any chairs to chain to that?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yep
How about this one


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Whoa! I'd rock that any day.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Anyone for Pozza?
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cool twist to the handles on those boards. Gives me an idea.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Must be from one of those low cost movies. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is a one of a kind knee knocker … But it looks great!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like a good project for you Tony after you clean up the branches in your yard. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, not my yard but the house next door just sold and the new owner cut down all the palm trees.
The Polynesian guys came in and they were gone in no time.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Why do I always get the slowest line ??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Uh, did ya fergit something mam?

I've heard of this, but this is the first photo proof that I've seen.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Damn Chinese gas pumps!!!!!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No gas today, the pumps are down.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I saw this at a circus once but there was only one wire. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...











On Pinterest


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^^Pieces of driftwood, Tony?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes Candy, looks exactly like that. Not a bad arrangement.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Beautiful and a great way to eliminate cracks with with that insert.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one could be a bit hard on the eyes but fascinating just the same.
.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


looks like brown carpet down the center ….be easy to find your way to bed DRUNK LOL :<))


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's some great imagination.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like bacon!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes I think I would get dizzy looking at it too long but it is cleverly done.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Just to show the ladies aren't exempt exempt from stupidity.
.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Just to show the ladies aren t exempt exempt from stupidity.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


What? I thought this was normal, I see it every morning.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Going by the scene out the window she is humping along.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I agree with jbay, I see this all the time.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Women in the ER with the mascara applicator stuck in their eye. My wife says that happens a lot. 8^0


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I am surprised I haven't seen any of those type of eye injuries! Guess it's more a big city thing.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now to change the subject away from the girls before the boys get into an argument they never can win. LOL
.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Okay, I've heard of car phones before, but I assumed they were a little smaller. Must be kinda hard to make a call when you're driving.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'd love to see the report on this one …"I was driving down third street and this stupid phone jumped right out in front of me" ...


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> This one could be a bit hard on the eyes but fascinating just the same.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Walnut?

I can see the kids rolling cars, balls, ... watermellons, whatever down those boards.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Don't know the wood Ocelot


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Maybe it's what us Aussies call a cell phone. 
We call it a 'Mobile Phone'. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nice table, mister Grumpy. I like it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Well, nobody will be sliding down that banister.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh, I see, oil and vinegar for the salads … Right?
Cool idea though.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think many a man has gotten well oiled with that mix, Mike.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cool banister. I like it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*NOW THAT* is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time. Excellent.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Lets see, there are 16 bottles, so there are 16 sides so the bevel is 22.5° … Now to figger the bent laminations …


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Lets see, there are 16 bottles, so there are 16 sides so the bevel is 22.5° … Now to figger the bent laminations …
> 
> - Grumpymike


Psssh. I want to know how the people there walked away upright! ;^)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


They didn't
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> They didn t
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, sitting on his "Duff".


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## HomeReno (Jun 14, 2017)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


That reminds me of my first job site. With my Uncle(s).

I got paid a summer of work experience - and was a stupid kid. I wonder how much he is getting paid to be the work station?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Operators hearing protection in place, (so he won't hear the blood curdling screams), Eye protection looking cool on his hat, and the workstation has nothing but that sweatshirt … But he's a professional, see the Estwing hammer?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


OMG! Not a good idea holding it down with his foot, could lose a few toes that way. :>/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












The operator is not showing a good OH&S example by standing on one leg. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Consequences of the wrong oil for an oil change
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wavy table. Great work.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wow, I believe I have everything to make one of these.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Go for it Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh my!, ... took my breath away for a second …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cute but practical ???
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The girls can do it too!.
.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's a pretty good confirmation that women can be just as stupid as men! 

L/W


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


But she's got a helmet on so it's safe!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thought I'd share…


> - Grumpy


Looking through an old American Woodturner magazine (Fall 2005 Vol.20, No. 3) I found this piece in one of the articles. It is also featured on William Hunter's website here.
the piece is 16 1/4" h x 7 3/4" d, Cocobolo
Lots more eye candy there, too!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I wonder if you can change speeds with the water pressure.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


For an old mechanic like me, that tranny is pretty cool.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...











.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There's something fishy about that one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


How to cut off a post









and NO this is not one of those sideways pictures!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wow, I wish I had that post cutter when I did my deck.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^^Heeheehee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Beautiful carving. Looks like the only thing he's fixing is to get rid of a headache.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


So True!.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A few weeks ago our Grandson demonstrated:

TOO MUCH RAM, NOT ENOUGH DODGE 









(no one was hurt, except his pride)! Love that boy!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I've have seen people hitting a vending machine, even give it a kick or two, but this guy went to extremes. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hope your grandson was OK Candy, the dodge looks a bit sick though.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cool. Maybe it was time to change the oil.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hahaha, now that's class, and some great imagination.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If it's illegal to tie it on the hood of your car then that's one way to get it home.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Candy, that's what I call improvisation.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL Some day I may put an iron in it to see if it really is 'fixed'...maybe not.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Whoever built that eagle bench---send it to me.

Candy, one of my friends did something similar to his and I laughed until I tried it. It worked pretty good.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


how in the …Then I saw the marks on the beemer …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nope. No way. Uh-uh.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ya would really have to be buzzed to do this … Yuck, yuck … Ok,ok, I'm gone.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Mike, just as well they aren't on his 'bee-hind'
.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Check this cool tool out!.
.









.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Well, I'll be durned. A lot of possibilities there.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have got to try those just for fun!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Fascinating.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Fascinating.
> 
> - doubleDD


Did you mean Fasten-ating?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I could probably carve one of those if I live to be 100. I'll be 65 soon.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Dang… that's making me drool a bit.
"Hey honey! I know what you can get me for Christmas!"

Funny, my ex-wife has one nearly just like that one! She never uses it tho'.
;-)


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Time to make a library ladder


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is cool, Tony!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cool & twisted Candy


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Partial moon carving, I like it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I hope they didn't have to try this more than once.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There used to be a NO EXIT sign there. Driver fixed that!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You want to see some real stupid driving watch some of the Russian car cameras!
I heard that in Russia you must have a car camera to get insurance?
No insult meant to any of our Russian Lumberjocks but I am sure that some of them may witnessed them!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yeah, you can see this in just about any major city in the US too. 
This is a great collection, it is amazing the number of left hand turn crashes … There is a TV show on Sunday nights that shows the same kind of thing here in the states.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is a new twist. It would be intriguing to know how they do it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That can be done on an ornamental mill, such as produced by Legacy. I have one but have yet to make anything with it. Too many projects ahead of anything like that.

http://legacywoodworking.com/ornamentalmilling.cfm


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is cool, Tony! Why do I have the feeling of Deja Vu?
;-)


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> That is cool, Tony! Why do I have the feeling of Deja Vu?
> ;-)
> 
> - CFrye


It is the unit for the opposite corner 8^)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Day who Candy!. Is that Yanky Doodle Talk?. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one's a bit bent!
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's a different way to make a waterfall table!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That looks like it would take a very large bandsaw to cut! Not to mention take a very long time to dry before starting to mill. Any idea where it came from?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Sure like to see the form, and the clamps that bent that! :>/


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have some small logs drying. Might try something similar! Of course, it won't be near as impressive on the smaller scale.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Candy, don't forget to take a video of that one!.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> This one s a bit bent!
> .
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I know how they did it and I've got a ~14" ash log just under 2' long that I'm going to try to replicate a miniature with.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Go for it Bigblockyeti, don't forget to post the result.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> This one s a bit bent!
> .
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way the two guys are just standing there. I kind of looks like the reaction I would have after realizing I should have put more support under that end of the table. Wood is kind of flexy you know!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ha Ha splintergroup.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You could even modify a hacksaw to make this one!.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> This one s a bit bent!
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I'm started, lots of shaping and sanding left to do and eventually I'll have to figure out how to support the opposite end. I'm not sure why this shape is appealing to me so much, the only thing I can think of to use it for is a foot stool when it's done. Looks like the dimensions will be 19"L x 13.5"W x 12.25"H.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cool, Yetiman. Looks really good, so far.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks great, Yeti! Are you going to leave the bark on?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Would it look just as cool with both ends the same? 
(A little late for the one you've pictured, but, for the next one maybe?)


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Would it look just as cool with both ends the same?
> (A little late for the one you ve pictured, but, for the next one maybe?)
> 
> - DS


It would look cool, but would be twice the work to. I don't have any good blades for my 20" handsaw that will allow a tight radius, all I have are basically sawmill blades used for milling logs and resaw work. A proper blade would have made it much easier. Having both ends the same would make it very difficult getting a belt sander down between to sand the concave surfaces of the inside. Haven't decided about keeping the bark or knocking it off and sanding the edges. It's ash and other wood I've worked with from the same tree seems to hold the bark well so I could go either way.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Very impressive Yeti, well done!.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I like this jig.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Off to the USA today, not much posting for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This thead is not what it used to be. Some of this stuff is really nice!

But, in honor of it's first few postings, here's another use for a woodworking clamp, when all the gas is gone, but there still is some cream.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I gather you approve then Ocelot. There is plenty of stupid stuff men do, I guess I started this off as a warning not to do stupid things when you are on the job. But there are great things men & women do as well so why not include them?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh I like to see both the wonderful things and some of the stupid things. I did get some cream too!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks fixed to me!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I mean, really, what CAN'T you fix with duct tape?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Johnny decided to open a stretch limo service…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I might have to try this one!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nailed it!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


These are priceless. Just a few more reasons to always have duct tape around.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My new personal favorite.

A Chuck Norris "Auto"-graphed edition Beemer


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


George's wife wouldn't let him buy the sedan he always wanted.

He showed her!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The proper way to pee in the shower…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Bill: That P trap diagram can't be right.
Fred: You gotta turn it sideways, Bill. Everyone knows that water won't flow uphill.
Bill: You know what? I think your right! Those bozos drew the diagram sideways!
Fred: There! That'll do it.
Bill: And to think my Father-in-law said I'd never amount to anything.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Reminds me of watching TV in the 70's…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If you go looking for them, they just never stop…
Just let me know if you'all need a break!

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/c2/79/95/c279953c94aacf0a468f6650a237a44d--funny-********************-funny-stuff.jpg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Don't stop, love this thread!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


https://i.pinimg.com/736x/ff/f1/1d/fff11daf9e3534ddcfe57b1016c41de0--too-funny-funny-********************.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


"Missed it by that much!" Maxwell Smart


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Bonus McGyver points for this one.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks fine to me…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm so confused. Did Leepu and Pitbull get cancelled?

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/3a/c0/ce/3ac0ce840450b4f3fd2031b55b072bd3--***********************************-humor-funny-humor.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A Lumberjocks fix right here…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Horse drawn Buggy?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Want One!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


http://www.viratron.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/***********************************-repairs-innovation-26-620x.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


http://sliptalk.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/05231524/***********************************-2.jpeg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


McGyver strikes again


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


https://i.pinimg.com/736x/ca/75/6b/ca756bd181456259c13de1da9e1ac6fb--funny-***********************************-***********************************-crazy.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


These are really great, can't stop laughing.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/***********************************-fixes-14.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


https://i.pinimg.com/736x/75/95/34/75953400c46528d1e2fecea5cd22dfdd--funny-***********************************-flashlight.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dammit DS, I told you to stay away from me and my property!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The family that poops together…










ok, just, ehww..


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


https://i.pinimg.com/236x/bf/8a/c2/bf8ac25e81f7dbff5e0bebd65ce4d48f--funny-ideas-****************************************.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I just know somebody out there is gonna try this at home…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*DS* isnt that the Wood Whisperer in post #927?
It sure looks like him at the grill!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


https://dailylolpics.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/funny-***********************************-fix-cat.jpg


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I like that log bumper, lets see someone rear end me now.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*DS* you remember the Freedom Train crossing the country back in 1976?
On the train was a replica of the Liberty Bell on which the crack was widening.
When the train stopped in Rockford Illinois they searched for a welder to stop the widening crack without any visible means.
One of my former colleagues, who was also running a business of his own at the time, was selected to do this welding and he has a photograph of him welding the Liberty Bell.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Was he out of duct tape? heheh


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


DS, considering the current thread, your answer rates a 14 out of a possible 10. Luvit!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> *DS* isnt that the Wood Whisperer in post #927?
> It sure looks like him at the grill!
> 
> - oldnovice


You might be on to something there!

You decide…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I see you have been keeping up the good work while I have been away Jocks.
Many thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There was a void where Grumpy was… someone had to fill it. (Plus, it's addicting)

Welcome back.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This probably works pretty well.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


DS, the 404 tile made me laugh, which is not a bad way to kickstart the day.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> DS, the 404 tile made me laugh, which is not a bad way to kickstart the day.
> 
> - dawsonbob


Me too! Thanks , DS!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks DS. Is that guy in the car trying to gas himself???.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oooooooooh, me-likey dat!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is imagination.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good idea Tony. I may make one of these out of a live edge piece.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


http://www.teamjimmyjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/***********************************-Camper-Car.jpg


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Who's on first.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


!http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nEDQ7Xyg19g/VCxZNXdc6VI/AAAAAAAAYG4/U1SBkcAWtAs/s1600/Questionable%2BFix%2B(13).jpg!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looking at #980, I looked along time for the joke … I have used in-feed rollers as well as out-feed rollers on long boards (10 and 12 ft.) so that there is no balancing act. 
Did I miss something??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Picture frame art
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like a burning pit inside. Cool.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is definitely outstanding!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## TheDoGoodGirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












A little overkill perhaps!


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You do know that there are smaller, better devices for recharging your phone, don't you


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Every shop should have one of those.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That could make a cool scratching post.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL I bet there would not be as many viewers in the water by the end of the film!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Love it, let me get my scuba gear and see if I can have some fun :>)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Taffy anyone?*
Looks like sandwiched plywood!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


OH, my !! ... like the Michael Angelo Painting … (Wish I could spell Sistine Chapel)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Halloween Carvings for the 31st down under.
.
Chainsaw job


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Skull Pumpkin.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those are way better than the ones I carve.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Crafty.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think a few more pieces over the hole are needed.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^ Now that looks like a genuine rust belt road repair, completed no doubt with three workers and six supervisors!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It might well come to a sticky end, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Duct tape on a driveway … must be where *MacGyver* lives!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There must be something in the water.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^^ nice! ^^^

Wondering what to do with that old stump in the back yard?
Don't remove it. Turn it into artwork!
I love it!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The message starts out strong then turns around all too quickly.










Oops!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


DS,

If those were left-handed pencils, the "drugs" would be the first to go!

L/W


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LMAO.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


How's this for initiative?
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Someone may be soon posting something similar here on LJ's


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Are you the culprit Dave?.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No no, not me. I don't trust myself. I need something reliable. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one came from Dan. Thanks Buddy
.








In 1922, a man built a house and all his furniture entirely out of 100,000 newspapers. The structure still stands today in Rockport, Massachusetts.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Might not be a man who fixed these…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cool, I like it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Beautiful!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Hey now, this is exquisite!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one is for the birds. Beautiful.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yous guys is nutso …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yeah, I've felt like that after eating too many jalepeño peppers.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Eeeoww! Hot sex tonight …


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That fella might need some of this soon!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Makes me itchy thinking about it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good one Yeti


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^^ I LIKE IT! ^^^^


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


NICE! One of the guys in my carving class does abstracts like this, but they usually get dyed with India ink. I have some walnut in the garage. I'll have to work down the task list. I'll save this pic, but it'll probably be 2020 before I get to it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What I need is a relaxing day on the lake!

https://edfcdn-everydayfamily.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/***********************************-Fixes-7.jpg?x43781


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I would fall asleep in that boat in 5 minutes.

Love the doorbell. Wish I could set one up here.

Talk about all terrain vehicles.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I thought of doing this myself a few times.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Why not Dave. Would be good at a camp site.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes, it is made of wood
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Heh, one of my brothers-in-law used my sister's best mixer to mix grout for some tile work he was doing.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It would e a cool jacket if you could zip it up.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy says: Why not Dave. Would be good at a camp site. ... yup, if ya can find a current bush to plug it into …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now mike, you could use a cordless one, LOL.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Where's the flag?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now we have a mailbox.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...











.
Jigs & more jigs
https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/351912455625162/?utm_campaign=category_rp&e_t=33cc7906273b497590a17cab294a22e9&utm_content=351912455625162&utm_source=31&utm_term=2&utm_medium=2012


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The KerfMaker jig.
.









https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/513691901239850314/?utm_campaign=category_rp&e_t=33cc7906273b497590a17cab294a22e9&utm_content=513691901239850314&utm_source=31&utm_term=1&utm_medium=2012


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My step dad and I made one of these one for their cabin on the lake one year. After they left and came back 3 weeks later, it was gone. I said later we should of tied him up since deer like to run.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Wood'nt* you know it Dave. Not only running bear but running deer, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And he needs a crutch to get up there, awesome.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


now that has real purpose … to watch the parade … with one sandal and a crutch … and a cold one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nothin better than a cold one says skippy!
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


cheers.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ingenious.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


When you can't walk, but you still need to *walk* your dogs…


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^Is that mudflap?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


No, LOL!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I think a lot of people do something like this already.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Well, a door to the snow seems a little unusual to me, but what do I know: I live in San Diego. We don't get snow here.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Candy, how does he pick up the doggy doo, ha ha.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Candy, how does he pick up the doggy doo, ha ha.
> 
> - Grumpy


I thought Candy was driving :>/


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Tony, he doesn't. Part of the joys of country livin'.
jbay, I was driving…just not the golf cart.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> jbay, I was driving…just not the golf cart.
> 
> - CFrye


Your a dirty girl…....


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Keep it clean now Jbay & merry Christmas from down under.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's been very hot down under, so hot it melted my hammer, LOL.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's too hot for me but it would be good for hammering around corners.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Amazing Japanese Sunrise dovetail joint. Japanese joinery.
.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wow. And I thought I could cut dovetails.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that gave me a headache just thinking about that …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wooden Kneeling Chair with plans
.








.
http://www.instructables.com/id/wooden-kneeling-chair/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Going on holiday????.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Let's see what happens. Life is dull enough sometimes. A good laugh is good for the soul.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Going on holiday????.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Can't be for theft deterrence. A serrated knife will deal with those straps in a few seconds.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Been there, done that. Always forget on my wife's car.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, what can I say mate.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The fineries of using 'Duct Tape'.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If anyone wondered what below room temperature IQ looks like, that boy is the poster child. Inherited it from his dad, I think.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A winter activity shoe for these guys. Great.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have some doubts about the stability of this one. For sale on Amazon.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I tried something like over 30 years ago, too dangerous. Ok for something small like a pull knob.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes Dave I agree although I did turn Pool table legs on a makeshift lathe driven by an electric drill.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3389
Nearly had a serious accident doing it but the end result was good.
This one looks too risky for the size of job in the photo.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Beautiful table Tony. Next time I stop in we'll have to shoot a game.
That must of been one heck of a drill to turn those legs.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, I made that when I had very few tools. That was just a basic power drill.
One of the legs flew off the makeshift lathe & just missed me. 
That's when I decided my future was very important.
I ended up putting metal hoops around the workpiece to catch it if it decided to get airborne.
The table is currently used for Maureen's card making projects so not much pool being played but would be happy to clear it off for a game with you buddy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's a winner.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


We have so many sets of tongs around here that I hesitate to make some, but these are pretty cool!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Surely he cant be serious!.
.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Surely there's a good chance he'll be called 'Shirley' if that thing starts up.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Perhaps partly 'Shirley' & partly 'Surely'


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*********************************** leaf blower???.
.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LMAO ^^^^^^^^^^^^ TONY ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ LOL :<))


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You gotta love it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Darwin award, anyone?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Cthulhu approves.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Here's a link to all sorts of wooden toys.
.
https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/779685754211489360/?utm_campaign=rdpins&e_t=7fe3c48d4ab1482fb2a64279c4be6a13&utm_content=779685754211489360&utm_source=31&utm_term=5&utm_medium=2004


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


How to make perfect 'Star Knobs'
'








'
https://ibuildit.ca/projects/perfect-star-knobs/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Corner Radius Quick-Jig
.








.
https://www.woodpeck.com/CRQJ.html


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good info on the star knobs Tony. I make them on the lathe now and emboss the sides for a good grip.
There was a time I made them this way and this is good to know for others to share.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Dave.
I think it's good to share new ideas.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The lady in the wood dress.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Art? Looks like a inside out horn.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes Dave but brilliantly done!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That looks like my standing profile in a mirror!


----------



## IantheTinker (Jan 19, 2018)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Some of these are actually pretty clever, they aren't good ideas as long-term solutions but they can sure do ya in a pinch!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Took me a minute, but that is all barrel staves … well done


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


On top of that no hardhat. OMG.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That looks cool, what's it being used for?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Reminds me of the time I was doing some welding (stick- a looooong time before wire feed) wearing some old ratty coveralls, and noted that it was getting pretty hot. I popped up the hood, only to find that all those frayed cotton ends were on fire. I luckily managed to swat it out. Those big welding gloves are good for more than spatter and UV protection!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, a hinge perhaps but I would doubt it's durability or more likely it's strength.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Of course, I cannot find it now, but I have seen that used in an articulating arm for a camera or light mount.
This fellow used it on a swing out bench seat…




View on YouTube


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Rick M made something similar on a articulated camera mount project awhile back.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The guy above is Tim Clock and he is outstanding chainsaw carver!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks ON


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those last two posts contains some real woodworking beauty, that is all!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


As long as the beer in there doesn't get ruined, I'm in.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


she looks a little pregnant ^^^^^^^ :<))


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


36-24-36 ?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


At least she's not all *strung* up


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If it were me, I'd use an anti-tank round on that guy and hope it didn't make him mad. I've seen buffalo that were smaller.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Me too Bob.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I believe someone posted something like this recently. Awesome joinery.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


May have been me Dave. Old age issue mate.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Both those guys looks very excited or they are singing along!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Some things are just worth repeating Grumpy … Love all your stuff.

Thanks for what you do.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thanks Mike. It is a bit of fun as well as new ideas and how to avoid stupidity.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think he's set up for a long day of work.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes, the boss is probably away.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like a young Fred Flintstone lost his vehicle!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That could be the first proto type of a riding mower. yabba dabba.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dooooooo!
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


OSHA would love this picture :<))


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I guess as long as the emergency brake is on its OK.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Stuart King built Leonardo da Vinci's lathe - based on his drawing - and yes, it really does work!
.









.

https://www.stuartking.co.uk/index.php/how-i-built-leonardo-da-vincis-lathe/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Fred is back, even with plans for a scale model.
.









http://www.modelosaescala.com/galeria/troncomovil/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And there is more toys.
.









https://www.pinterest.com.au/mama1960/holz-modelle/?utm_campaign=rdboards&e_t=3fdae4a9fe554284bd419630be2f2a91&utm_content=703687579215740426&utm_source=31&utm_term=6&utm_medium=2004


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Is that a ear of corn on your head. LOL. 
Hope the recycle place is near by.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ha Ha Dave.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That may get some laughs but I could see a lot of people would love it. I think its cool.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think the person who made the horse (#1221) above was just "horsing around"!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


According to some, (not me), whoever created that horse was just a "machine operator".... <sigh>



> I think the person who made the horse (#1221) above was just "horsing around"!
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












.
http://myoutdoorplans.com/furniture/6-foot-picnic-table-plans/?epik=0nKgbE_IWnwJy


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I want one for my yard.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What does it burn for the steam power?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> What does it burn for the steam power?
> 
> - splintergroup


flowers …dont you see them in the tender ? :<))


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> flowers …dont you see them in the tender ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


8^)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The circled object(?) looks like the head of a goose adding to the bizzarness of the photo.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Or perhaps a hand Candy.
A bit of a goose of a thing to do anyway.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












Looks like a hand to me, tipping ravioli on the racket, being used as a strainer, from a big black cooking pan!
Anway, what the hell would a goose be doing in a kitchen ….. never mind!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Interesting, will have-to write this one down.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I know guys in law enforcement who don't like the temporary plastic cuffs for the same reason. I've seen them worn though in seconds against the right type of material.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one could be named the mechanical bar
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Tony, is that you. You have to clean up as you go along.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This comes thanks to Woodsmith Tips which is worth subscribing to, it's free anyway.
.








.
http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2018/04/12/?autostart=true&utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=14048


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Not me Dave. That job is a little too big for me these days but I can relate the the mess.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...











.
Goulburn NSW, Australia 2007.
It took nearly two hours to transport the 96-tonne, 15-metre high, 18-metre long cement and mesh sheep landmark 800 metres on a 96-wheel trailer


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great accomplishment for man. Every once in awhile we know what we're doing.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


WOW! look at all the jeeps under that flat bed … as the text says a 96 wheeled trailer … Egad.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have a good one to post but it's on a mp4. Any clues to get it uploaded.
Perhaps put it on youtube?, any other ideas?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is the one I was trying to upload on mp4 but LJ's won't accept it.
But I found it on YouTube anyway, it was already there.
.
It's a crane operator's test in Germany
.








.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cutting blanks for turning
.








.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2013/03/06/cutting-bench-makes-it-easy-to-convert-fresh-cut-logs-into-turning-blanks


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Post 1249. That's a precision test and will benefit the owner in the long run. Good thing he doesn't like sauerkraut on his dogs.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's top A-1 class. I would have one up tomorrow if I knew my wife wouldn't use it on me.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^^^^^^^ Nice! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Stupid is, stupid does.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh damn, this will leave a mark …


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Skid mark at least, LOL.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This might be a little more accurate.









L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Possibly lightweightladylefty. What a great handle for a nickname!. As a lefty myself I can relate to that.
But looking at the cloud formation i'm not convinced you are right.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I got it, I got it. LOL.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I've done this before. If one knows what it weighs, one knows what to expect when it is handed off. Looks crazy, though.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Spot the poodle?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The whole picture looks like a poodle. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Some guys have testicles WAY bigger than their brains, if I understand this picture.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I saw one of these in a restaurant when we were in Arizona. LMAO.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A saddle for your saddle. That's great


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


VERY WIDE LOAD ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great idea for hammering the nail in but how do you pull it out? LOL.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good one Jbay!.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This guy did a great job. I would love to make one for my grandson. and me too


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Me too Dave but I only have grand daughters.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Truck sex?*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A man can dream…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looking back at post 1294, that would make a cool wood pile for your fire place. Of course, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


On ye Bike Dave, on ya bike. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Murphy's Laws

Law of Mechanical Repair - ?
After your hands become coated with grease, your nose will begin to itch and you'll have to pee.

Law of Gravity - ??
Any tool, nut, bolt, screw, when dropped, will roll to the least accessible place in the universe.

Law of Probability - ??
The probability of being watched is directly proportional to the stupidity of your act.

Law of Random Numbers - ??
If you dial a wrong number, you never get a busy signal; someone always answers.

Variation Law - 
If you change lines (or traffic lanes), the one you were in will always move faster than the one you are in now.

Law of the Bath - ??
When the body is fully immersed in water, the telephone will ring.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I hear ya Tony. LMAO


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And of course. Repairman's Law "Leak proof seals will and interchangeable parts won't"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Murphy's Laws (cont.)

Law of Close Encounters - ??
The probability of meeting someone you know INCREASES dramatically when you are with someone you don't want to be seen with.

Law of the Result - ??
When you try to prove to someone that a machine won't work, IT WILL!!!

Law of Biomechanics - ??
The severity of the itch is inversely proportional to the reach.

Law of the Theater & Football Stadium - ??
At any event, the people whose seats are farthest from the aisle, always arrive last.
They are the ones who will leave their seats several times to go for food, beer, or the bathroom,
and who leave early before the end of the performance or before the game is over. 
The folks in the aisle seats come early, never move once, have long gangly legs or big bellies and stay to the bitter end of the performance.
The aisle people also are very surly folk.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Murphy s Laws (cont.)
> 
> Law of the Result - ??
> When you try to prove to someone that a machine won t work, IT WILL!!!
> ...


Having worked as a mechanic for many years, I can vouch for this one. The person comes in and says that "it ran roughly the other day". If it's running right when I see it, it's going to be pretty tough to diagnose the problem. Intermittent problems are the bane of repairmen over the entire universe.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


His Mother-in-law isn't even handicapped!
Smart guy.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Having worked as a mechanic for many years, I can vouch for this one. The person comes in and says that "it ran roughly the other day". If it s running right when I see it, it s going to be pretty tough to diagnose the problem. Intermittent problems are the bane of repairmen over the entire universe.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


As a student in high school and college I worked in a radio and TV repair shop back when vacuum tubes were the cutting edge technology and transistors were only used in "cheap" Japanese radios. Intermittent problems were a headache that caused a lot of issues with both the technician and the customer. 
A lot of these problems don't exist today because most consumer electronics products are disposable as the technology changes so fast that repair parts are obsoleted before you get the item home.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Welding without goggles.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Or he could be trying to read the directions.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My guess would be working in a trashy environment with a high speed fan running somewhere.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I hope he has some water around for when the newspaper catches fire.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's a wonder he survived childhood!.
.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


And with the cell phone with in easy reach to dial 911.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I noticed that some of the pictures on this forum reaffirm Darwins theory of, *"survival of the fittest"*!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Glad he doesn't have to cut shorter pieces.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Does involuntary circumcision come to mind?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Does involuntary circumcision come to mind?
> 
> - oldnovice


might be good we dont need him to keep reproducing offspring :<))


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Stupid is stupid does to quote Forest Gump.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


haha, I like the selfie on his phone


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Tony, I didn't think you were into making bowls that big. With those cross members on it all you need is a big sheet and you could set sail. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, that's the small version, LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think he's harnessed in so it's OK. But I'll just watch.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's a birds nest for Big Bird.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Forgotten profession!*









From Spass.net


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Some jobs are never ending!*









From Spass.net


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Holy smack, that guy has one hard head and one tough neck.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Amazing how hard hats vary in different countries.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Sure beats the OEM kickstand!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is a very contemporary bike stand. You gotta love it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If you could ride it in that position you could also use it as an exercise bike!
A really nice design.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


One for the ladies.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Heh heh, my FiL bought a redwood slab in the early '60s on a trip through the Redwood Forest. He never got around to making that coffee table with the poured resin that was so popular back in the day. Fast forward 45 or so years, we cleaned out the garage at that house when we moved my MiL in with us, because she was developing Alzheimer's. The parts for that table are now in OUR attic!. I guess the wood is seasoned, now, lol. Gotta be about 55 years or so.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


DL thats a real treasure. I think 55 years is enough mate, time to do something with it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Maybe this guy is using the re-bar to hold the car together.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is how you get the 'distressed look' to your paint job … and the shocks? oh they don't matter at all.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> DL thats a real treasure. I think 55 years is enough mate, time to do something with it.
> 
> - Grumpy


Indeed. I'll send one of my sons into the garage rafters to get the pieces down, for starters.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


One from Dan, thanks buddy.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If Fred Flinstone had invented a bicycle…



> - Grumpy


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This would make my day if I saw it coming down the street. LOL.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Sometimes the scissors wins!*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oldnovice, I love it.

Tony, I remember a guy at work stapling the cuffs on his pants to keep them up. This is better.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*doubleDD*, there is a story about *Dick Butkus*, Chicago Bears middle line backer, that he was so tough he held up his socks with thumb tacks!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


TRUE muffler hanger!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Lazy mans campfire. Great.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


"How come you can play guitar and harmonica at the same time, like Neil Young or Bob Dylan, well, you're a genius - make that extra effort to strap some symbols to your knees - people will cross the street just to get the f_ away from ya." Otis Lee Crenshaw.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I like the "I don't give a damn" winners:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good laugh here.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's a Bike-a-van


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think the site is having picture loading problems. Or is it just me?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't know about picture loading problems but this guy is loaded down. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Might be your end Candy, sorry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My computer went on a picture displaying break. All's well now.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












.
A de-bugged bug


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If he just adds more one the right side he'll be fine.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm tempted to make one like this.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> I m tempted to make one like this.
> 
> - Grumpy


Totally understandable!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now we're talking. I'd make room for that.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'd have to make a whole new shop for that!!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wow! look at that! A miniature man! ;-)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - jbay


That is insane! Where is it located?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I believe that is in/near Las Vegas … figures!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> I believe that is in/near Las Vegas … *figures!*
> 
> - oldnovice


I resent that!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wow. A homemade swimming pool for the slide.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have some doubts about this one!.
.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> I have some doubts about this one!.
> .
> 
> - Grumpy


I agree, there's no way they have ponderosa pines that high up.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Me too. I doubt that he'll get back on the road. Time to jump.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Kudos to the trailer manufacturer, that thing stays very straight even while supporting that overhanging load.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It is apparently a magically enchanted trailer that glows red anytime it defies gravity, or, when Orcs are nearby.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Right on Splinter & DS.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I guess when your tram car budget falls through you can always stuff more passengers into an old dump truck and call it "rustic".


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


...and none of the required fall arrest equipment. I've been up in a bucket maybe 30 feet up with no fall arrest equipment. At the time, we had no clue we were even supposed to have it, though OSHA required it. My second week out of university, I was up on a rickety wooden stand (think sawhorse) made of 2 X 6 lumber, at the edge of an 11- story building. Two of us were removing a transmitter that must have weighed 100 pounds, both of us on that stand, rocking all over the place. Crazy. I never did that again.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


DL, Count your lucky stars buddy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> DL, Count your lucky stars buddy.
> 
> - Grumpy


You ain't kiddin'! Not long after that, a couple of people died at work; one using an elevated work platform near power lines and got electrocuted, and the other guiding a cargo truck driver into a loading dock, who got crushed.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You just don't know what's around the corner. DL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My vote is photoshop otherwise they are not very bright boys.
.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It is *Wilshire Grand* in Los Angeles, the building stands at 1,099 feet tall with the spire.
There are a bunch of these images if you do a Google Image search, photoshop?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Thank Dan for this one!.
.
Winter in Canada
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Hahahahahahahaha…wipes a tear
Hahahahahahahaha.
Holy moley that's funny-looking!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*How new Mercedes Benz come into the world!*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks fishy to me.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If this is carved from wood then I have to say it's pretty impressive.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes Dave, I believe it is.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Santa might be a bit late this year!.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My laughs for the day Tony. Good ones.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Kentucky Fried Heartwood
Somerset, Kentucky
(606) 423-2378

E-Mail: [email protected]
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A necktie from hell. Some people.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hey, I can use this next time the snowblower goes on the fritz.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Snow? What is snow? Haven't seen any in 22 years!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Snow? What is snow? Haven t seen any in 22 years!
> 
> - oldnovice


Wow! How soon we forget. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












plenty of room :<))


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Or you installed the door too high …


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's some expensive energy/fuel, especially after the repair bill!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You are not wrong there Candy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Courtesy of Dan'um Style. Thanks buddy.
.









.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hahahahahahaha. Very true.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I also put this on 'joke of the day'. It's worth listening to twice.
.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Aw geez I cant see for all the tears in my eyes … what a good laugh


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LMAO.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Lucky this was a right hand drive!!!
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Lucky this was a right hand drive!!!
> 
> - Grumpy


Unless you were the passenger! Yikes!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yea, what about the passenger. Or is it *" No passengers where injured in the making of this picture."*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Candy & Dave, I hope not!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


He ids obviously well grounded in proper techniques!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


As long as it isn't raining he should be OK.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


some car fixes on the way to a concert



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318870045618855


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I need my house painted. Is she for hire?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You wish Dave, you wish.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, you could see if this guy is available if he's still alive.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'll pass on this guy. The other one is much better. I like the 2 wheel bike


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Dave, you could see if this guy is available if he s still alive.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


This one, you certainly know who your friends are!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That must be Jose' Jalapeno, on a stick.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Have to give him 5 stars just for ingenuity.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The best of both worlds.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There's a newly unemployed sticker applicator somewhere…LOL!!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That looks like the real deal to me, folks have been shoehorning Chevy 350's in Fords and every other thing for half of forever due to the extremely low cost of producing good, reliable power. Here's a Chevy LS2 in an Infiniti G35, notice how the pushrod motor is actually much shorter than the DOHC V6 that was in there from the factory.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cheaper than bringing it in by helicopter I guess.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Cheaper than bringing it in by helicopter I guess.
> 
> - doubleDD


Indeed, by a couple orders of magnitude. Even if they have to repair the front of the building that the upper forklift appears to be rubbing against. I personally would have hired a crane. And there is no chance whatsoever I'd be the guy running the upper forklift.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I want to know how they plan on lowering it the 3-4' below the edge of the front building fascia?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Gravity assist.



> I want to know how they plan on lowering it the 3-4 below the edge of the front building fascia?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Grumpy*, when I was still working I visited a test flight site and was told that my visit was one day late as that test did not work!

On the test flight I missed the something in the braking system failed during the landing, all brakes locked up, the tires caught on fire, the wheels were ground down to their axles, the landing gear began digging trenches in the runway.

*I wish I could have seen that!*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oldnovice, I think your life is charmed mate. You are one lucky man.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


We can all laugh at this but I seen this on a road trip once near California. I went in the one marked women on the door. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I must confess, me too at McDonalds Broken Hill.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


He doesn't have a head for this job!!!
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hahaha, maybe he's looking for that squeak.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Hahaha. That moose is like having a train pull the load.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I bet this guy used this chain saw to cut that log in your *interesting tree* post.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave I wold like to see it in use. Would nearly be too big for King Kong.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm just trying to figure out if that's for cutting through pavement (likely asphalt) or just dirt?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This is why I don't wear my wedding ring in the workshop.
.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Welding or something with few amps and lots more volts?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Mine is tungsten so it won't melt but could glow like a TIG electrode, my finger(s) would be gone long before (even if a fraction of a second) it got that hot!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


When I was in the AF, every ready room had a picture of a ring finger that had been ripped off a hand…tendons and nerves still attached. Seems the poor guy's finger got caught between the steel slats on a stake truck when he jumped off. It was a gruesome picture and we saw it every day. Consequently, I don't wear any jewelry at all in the shop. Long sleeves even make me nervous and gloves around saws are a no no, also.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My guess he was working near or pulling a terminal off a car battery. OUCH!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I personally know two people who have shorted a 12V battery to ground through their wedding bands. Both times the rings got red hot before they could pull loose. I knew another guy in the Navy who was hopping a chain link fence, caught his ring and lost that finger. I don't wear my ring at all in the shop or when doing mechanic work.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


What's wrong with this. He did a nice job on the bend. LOL.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> What s wrong with this. He did a nice job on the bend. LOL.
> 
> - doubleDD


IK,R? But it's a wall-mounted clock. How hard would it have been to just move the clock over a few inches?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I still think he was practicing on his pipe bending. Like the old saying goes, where it lays, is where it stays.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This one's a cracker.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> This one s a cracker.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


That is just plain mean!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


DL, sure is.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


But not as bad as this.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's one hell of a bbq Candy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Is that a saltwater or freshwater guitar, Tony?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Candy it looks like an old salt (sailor) from Venice but could be wrong.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I hope he doesn't try to pop a wheelie on that.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


T'would suck if any rain water got stuck inside the tire.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Needs an engine. Can you imagine the moment of inertia from a tire that big? If he gets on any kind of grade, I don't want to be anywhere near that contraption! I'd be worried about an endo, riding that beast.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't think I get post 1550. What am I missing.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Shading looks off on 1550, probably a photoshop job. It'd be interesting to sit in on the insurance appraisal 8^)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> I don t think I get post 1550. What am I missing.
> 
> - doubleDD


You and me both. Grumpy? Any input?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Must have been spam removed.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This must be the saw they use to cut those homes in half you see going down the highway. Wow. 
That's some heavy duty cutting there.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


From the giants to the miniatures.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Men and their inventions. I wonder how many hp one can generate with his arm. Low maintenance and don't have to worry about it starting.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't believe I want to know how he got himself into this.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm quite sure I want to know how the driver got themself into that predicament!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Oh Lordy, now that is a definite "Damn It". Now for how he got there …


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like there is snow around. Maybe he hit a patch of ice?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Wouldn't want to see that thing coming down the street at night.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's a chair with an important tool storage.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Would be a nice present for father's day…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Nice and cozy!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Building the world's most iconic viking ship
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


 I am so tempted on one of these. So so tempted.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Go for it Dave.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I have enough jack asses around here. It is cool though.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


.









.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Like this one. looks like a log munching grasshopper.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'd buy one for the weeds in my yard….


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Must be light softwood!!!.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Imagine a log falling off and landing on his foot with those shoes on. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Who do you think is the top dog?
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


AllI can say is "splinters?"


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now we're talking. Who wouldn't want one of these in their shop.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If you're gonna have one, might as well have the other. Too bad they wouldn't last.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You might be surprised Dave, may well outlast porcelain that's very brittle.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Can't leave the ladies out!.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I got a laugh out of this one Tony. If my wife had feet like that, believe me, She be out. LOL.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Tony, I believe that's a man showing his wife he fixed her shoes, just so she won't go buy more! :-D


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It's from the Possum Lodge, Reg Green collection…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I thought the were a new line from Louis Viton, LOL
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


More like Louis Duct(taped)on!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## woodrookieII (Feb 9, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












New meaning of "bridge" work….....

......rookieII


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^ Those guys really need to fabricobble a skinny off road trailer of some sorts, then they could haul 2-3 times the wood per bike.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## woodrookieII (Feb 9, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












Upgrading the master bathroom soon…....


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's a throne.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A comfy dunny, now that's funny.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^ Some of those forwarders (likely that one) use winches to descend then climb back up a mountain side while loading. The only real limit to the slope they can tackle is making sure the engine is getting fuel and the oil sump pickup stays submersed.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Aggregate strength, aggregate strength, aggregate strength. It's a mantra that works!

I'd hate to meet the spider at the other end of the web, though.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There's more pineapples on that bike than there were on the tree.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












A pineapple tree Dave???.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yeah, Tony, you know the kind that melon-naner monkeys climb!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


CFrye knows the deal. LOL. 
I was thinking coconut trees. Hey, they say money grows on trees too, only I could never grow one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Chip Clip


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


There is a camp site at the top of Mt Whitney, in California. There is a toilet sitting out in the open, with no enclosing walls, because the weather destroys them so fast. So, it you ever hike all the way up, (14,505 feet) expect to have the rest of your crew watch you make a doody. Or maybe bring your own tent/enclosure for a little privacy?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Chip Clip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I use those orange and black spring loaded clamps to hold the dog food bags shut.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If you fall off of that seat would you call that "Knots Landing"?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> If you fall off of that seat would you call that "Knots Landing"?
> 
> - oldnovice


I'm sure if I did that I'd be yelling out "NUTS"


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's a classic knee-knocker, right there!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You could get 'tied up in knots'.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Join the professionals, be a professional today.










Ram tough.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now that's the way I like to see things get done.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


WHOA.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^^ Ouch! ^^^


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Ouch for sure.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I wonder if those "brace" poles are personalized or does the whole crew share…..


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Didn't a few paratroopers die in Vietnam from coming down through the trees and receiving such "support" at high speed?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^ At least 66% of the workforce is wearing hard hats. Safety first!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


As long as he keeps hold of the wires, he'll be pinched tightly enough to avoid the unthinkable, which, unfortunately, I thought of. o.0


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Did you notice the man is barefoot? Just odd.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Being on a ship for the last month I can apprecaite how hitting a stray container would do a lot of damage. Apparently some of them can float just below the surface.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Well put Tony.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












Yah, it took me a sec… but when you see it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Which one do you think is the 'Top Dog'???
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Yah, it took me a sec… but when you see it.
> 
> - DS


lol I'd like to hear the story on this!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Yah, it took me a sec… but when you see it.
> 
> - DS


The castle is in lock down mode…the draw bridge is reeled in.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Join the professionals, be a professional today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


One easy trip will save on gas.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Yah, it took me a sec… but when you see it.
> 
> - DS
> 
> ...


Ha ha, so true!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Join the professionals, be a professional today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Chevy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


DL, it's a wonder you are with us today after that effort.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


^^^Wow!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Incredibly awesome.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Damn busy beavers!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Keep smoking those things and he'll end up needing that oxygen.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I like that clock.That gives me a idea.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Is that a squirrel on top as the handle. What an imagination.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


look closer at the handle Dave


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I still see a squirrel on top of the lid. Do I need a drink?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> I still see a squirrel on top of the lid. Do I need a drink?
> 
> - doubleDD


I see it too! (hic!)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


lol That's brilliant!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


At least they didn't put the bog paper dispenser in the wrong stall. I like the grab bar above the tank, very handy when one needs to hurl.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy,

That looks like LumberJock's own Jeffro's horse by the sea.

L/W


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Lefty
I think you are right on that one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Can you spare a stick?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A mischievous hooligan would find that a tempting target!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This can be useful. It has a lot of possibilities. Should make the daily top 3. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Big gas saver.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Don't laugh I've done this many times putting antifreeze in the trailer. Works great.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...












^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Haha LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those four horses are all looking at each other like "you've got to be f'in kidding me!"


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Where's the brakes on that sled?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Cthulhu's home when on land.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That is totally a piece of art.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I believe I had a few projects that sunk too. haha


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A good days work. I wonder if loggers pose today for pictures like the past.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That truck is already a classic.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I guess that is one way to deal with the tree that fell on the back of your truck.
... two birds, one tree, etc etc.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That would be a lot safer for him if he had a picture of the road.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't know if I'd be more worried the floor would collapse or the guy behind me stabbing me in the back with the mallet. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The matchstick Man.
This guy is brilliant & worth a view of the below link.
.









.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> The matchstick Man.
> This guy is brilliant & worth a view of the below link.
> .
> 
> ...


JUST WOW :<))


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Gluing matchsticks together at one per second would take over 13 days, working nonstop. A Million actually isn't all that big a number, sometimes. Not that I'm knocking it. He's done some amazing things with those match sticks!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Imagine cleaning the "guano" pile out from under that each week!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Looks normal on the outside, but for birds in the know, 
there is a secret house with a path to a speakeasy deep in the middle.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Looks normal on the outside, but for birds in the know,
> there is a secret house with a path to a speakeasy deep in the middle.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Hah! I knew it!

Next thing you know, there will be 10,000 power and cable TV lines running around that "commune". Kinda like you see in some suburban settings


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - CFrye


HA! Love it, going to have to show this to my wife, she's been wanting a new mixer.
Just have to find a Kitchen Aid drill press.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Now we're talking. Probably get it cheaper than most counter top mixers too.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm thinking that even on the slowest speed, walnuts and chocolate chips are going to be flying right out of the bowl.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Good one Candy.
Would be great for making Anzac cookies for today's commemoration


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Not the brightest cop in the force!!.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


ANZAC cookies, what a great thing made by and for some great folks! I hope it is acceptable to say Happy Commemoration Day!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


My wife made Anzac cookies for Anzac Day.
There were no parades because of Covid-19, people stood with a candle in front of their house at dawn.

We put a 'Lest we forget signs' on the mailbox


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Not familiar with Anzac day Tony, but I'll take some cookies.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Dave, it's like your memorial day but for Aussies ^ New Zelanders, 25th April


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


A Painless dental extraction?
.
The Dentist pulls out a numbing needle to give the man a shot.
''No way! No needles! I hate needles!'' says the patient.
The dentist commences to connect the nitrous oxide, and the man objects.
''No way! I can't do the gas thing. The thought of suffocating with a mask on, nauseates me!''
The dentist then enquires if the patient has any objection to taking a pill.
''No objection at all,'' the patient says.
''I'm fine with pills.''
The dentist then returns and says,
''Here's a Viagra.''
The patient says, ''Wow! I didn't know Viagra worked as a pain killer!''
''It doesn't ,'' said the dentist, ''but it's going to give you something to hold on to when I pull your tooth.''


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Must of been a Monday


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> A Painless dental extraction?
> .
> The Dentist pulls out a numbing needle to give the man a shot.
> No way! No needles! I hate needles! says the patient.
> ...


Dentist pulls tooth, "Holy Moley, that hurts!", the man ejaculated.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


What, you never heard of a "reach around"


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


You say you need a range hood? 
I got this…


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Entertainment while you cook and eat. Great.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


If you were really cool, you would make it so that, when you pull the turned legs, a spice rack would slide out of the piano cabinet.



> You say you need a range hood?
> I got this…
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> If you were really cool, you would make it so that, when you pull the turned legs, a spice rack would slide out of the piano cabinet.
> 
> You say you need a range hood?
> I got this…
> ...


lol, A wise guy!  I hope that my wife never sees this! She's only looking for a copper one.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Those are the salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm a woodworker - I could make that happen.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Perfect for those cyclist who can not get away for a weekend trip.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That. . . . . . . is pure awesomness!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That looks cool but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> That looks cool but I m not sure what it is.
> 
> - doubleDD


deadbolt :<))


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


OOOOOOOOO-K That is cool. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


haha it's easier to make those left turns when leaning to the left.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I want to be the prankster behind the logs that unties the slipknot 8^)


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Looks like a scene from the Lorax.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Given the tonnage of rock, he should have been hauling only one above the back axle set, and that may have been pushing it. That's going to be/was a real sweetheart to get out of the road!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


When I worked at a tempering mill, we'd get coils from the hot rolling mill next door and the trucks only had to be on the road for just under 1/4 mile. They got permits for hauling up to two 45Klb coils at a time depite the fact their trucks and trailers weren't really up to the task. We had a fairly steep drive that was ~300 yards at 15% grade and the driver's are turning in at under 10mph. They usually were giving those old trucks all they had to stay above 5mph and shift really quick nearing the top of the hill. One guy we called Terminator (due to his dreadlocks and permanent facial expression) missed a gear and the rig started backwards so quick he lost it into the adjacent embankment. One coil broke all four chains and steam rolled the back of the trailer as it headed into the ditch, the front coil only broke two of the four chains so it didn't go anywhere. Luckily no one got hurt but the pavement had some significant scars, the tractor got torn up and the trailer was totaled.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's quite a story Bigblockyeti


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Whose in charge now the boat captain or the truck driver.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


When buying on craigslist, alway consider the logistics of getting your "steal of a deal" home….


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's all forestry department right there.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


There's one way upthread where a dead animal was laying in the road and got painted over. I worked a construction job with some guys who had that kind of attitude.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This guy would make a great shop buddy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


AND the little guys in the back LOL :<))


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


The log stairs are awesome! Where is that located?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That one looks like a staircase ready to be cut.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


your choice at the landing walk down more steps or slide down LOL :<))


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


*Grumpy*, I know that in not from the infamous *Birch John* society as it is *not birch*!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Perfect wooden throne.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Perfect wooden throne.
> 
> - doubleDD


Would you then say that wood has been "fumed" organically?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes, perfectly.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I wonder how long this will take to charge?










Spass.net


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL. that's not far from putting a battery in a charger , coming back 2 hrs later to find you didn't plug in the charger. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


They are actually smuggling bicycles…..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> They are actually smuggling bicycles…..
> 
> - splintergroup


I read the story about the little red wagons, too! :^D


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


One for the ladies.
.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Um no. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> One for the ladies.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


That's a guy.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I don't think that's a guy. Enlarge the picture and you can see the …. !


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> I don t think that s a guy. Enlarge the picture and you can see the …. !
> 
> - oldnovice


LOL, I was going to say that! Nice set of legs, anyway. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Sort of the car version of the bumper dumper










Nothing like a scenic view during the morning constitutional 8^)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> Sort of the car version of the bumper dumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*So that's where all the toilet paper went!*


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I guess that's a good version of a porta potty.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's called third row seating on a pickup truck…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's saying a real mouthful Tony.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> That s saying a real mouthful Tony.
> 
> - doubleDD


Hah! 8^)

I see it as a recovered Jurassic version of the bidet.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> That s saying a real mouthful Tony.
> 
> - doubleDD
> 
> ...


Not interested in any 


> That s saying a real mouthful Tony.
> 
> - doubleDD
> 
> ...


Is it coated with tung oil?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I think he is the tung oil. LOl.

Now how about a mouthful of pork.
This is interesting, I'll have to put it on my list.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Yes, that piggy is a perfect lathe job.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Been there, it looked good on paper.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Acrobatic.


----------



## patticaker (Sep 9, 2020)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


I've worked with essobees that did stuff like that. In fact, one place I worked, someone (more than one, based on the booger count) used to smear their boogers and feces around in various places in the work place. Pickaxe through the forehead execution should be available for first offenders.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Grumpy, that photo reminds me of the photo in the rest room at our favorite pizza place.
It's a very large framed photo that I tracked it down on Wikipedia?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


It makes me cringe thinking one of the workers might give his buddy a "job well done!" slap on the back while he is a bit too relaxed 8^)


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


I'm with you splintergroup. above ^^ How things were done back then would keep me from doing a lot of work.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That reminds me of my youth, when I worked on the 35th floor of the Prudential Building while the Standard Oil Building was being built. The guys would take their lunch break sitting on a beam across from us. We would wave to them from our windows and they would wave back. We decided to communicate by writing notes and holding them up in the window, but quickly decided that it was far too dangerous for them to try to read them and communicate back and quickly stopped the bad idea, thinking of how guilty we would feel if someone fell to his death.

Now, just looking at that photo above sends chills down my spine thinking of the stupidity of my youth.

L/W


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


This looks comfy!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Cowch-LMAO


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great pic Oldnovice


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Great sink cabinet. There's a lot to choose from in that series.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Minnesota driver in Wisconsin!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Is this what they mean by trail blazing? LOL.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Though it still looks a bit dry there, that would make a dandy accessory versus carrying a spare tire.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...





> - Grumpy


Heh, when I was in the Navy, my last ship was an aircraft carrier. When the wing came on board for plane fun, we were losing fresh water faster than the Auxiliary gang could make it, so we ended up on "water hours"- water was only available for certain time periods, and turned off for the rest of the time. I worked in the engine room, where there is always potable water. One of the A-gang guys found something like a one-pound coffee can, punched a bunch of holes in it with his Buck knife, and hung it on a bail below the intercooler on one of the generators. He opened the drain valve and got a nice shower. The water was pretty hot, but after falling several feet, it wasn't so bad, I guess. It looked kind of like that.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


Could possibly be the first shower invented.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


That's actually pretty cool. Wouldn't mind having that in the yard.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *I'm a Man, I Can Fix That*
> 
> Ok Jocks, here is your chance to show us your temporary fixes or other peoples ideas. Ladies most welcome.
> .
> ...


----------

